# [Console] Pas de symbole euro (résolu)

## Picani

Bonjour à tous.

Il ya un moment que j'ai ma Gentoo pleinement fonctionnel, et il y a peu j'ai eu à me connecter sur l'un des terminaux virtuels. Et le symbole € ne s'affiche pas alors qu'avec X et fluxbox tt  marche bien, quelque soit le logiciel qui doive l'afficher (Emacs, rxvt-unicode, firefox, ...).

Le truc c'est qu'à la place j'ai pas un numéro bizzare ou 2 symboles collés, mais un autre symbole que je suis pas sensé afficher ac cette touche ! C'est une sorte d'étoiles plus grosse que * pcq elle a un petit cercle au milieu (là on doit se dire "mais oui !"   :Wink:  )

Donc voila, c'est pas que j'en ai vraiment besoin, tt marche à part ça, mais j'aimerais bien avoir une petite explication, et un sytème sans aucun défaut comme le permet Gentoo Linux.Last edited by Picani on Fri Mar 05, 2010 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu la bonne fonte de console ? un bon keymap ?

Vérifie avec le guide UTF-8

----------

## boozo

'alute

tu as quoi dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps et /etc/conf.d/consolefont ?

edit: arf grilled ! 'tain le lag de la mort... :/

----------

## Picani

Justement, j'ai suivi tt bien la doc, c'est pr ça que je comprends pas. enfinj'ai qd même du oublier qqch ...

Mon /etc/conf.d/keymaps :

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

Et mon /etc/conf.d/consolefont :

```
# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

#CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

Et merci de répondre aussi vite.

----------

## boozo

Trivial mais sait-on jamais : consolefont est OK depuis #rc-status ?

----------

## Picani

Ben on dirait bien :

```
# rc-status boot

Runlevel: boot

[...]

  consolefont                                                [ started ]

[...]

```

----------

## xaviermiller

ton fichier consolefont est vide... enfin, plein de commentaires...

Chez moi ça marche, en clavier belge. Adapte-le pour toi, en remplaçant les "be" en "fr": 

```
consolefont="lat9w-08"
```

```
keymap="be-latin1"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps=""

dumpkeys_charset=""

fix_euro="NO"
```

J'ai aussi 

```
...

unicode="YES"

...

```

et 

```
LC_ALL="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LANG="fr_BE.UTF-8"
```

----------

## Picani

Sa marche !

Merci bcp, je suis un âne, j'avais pas vu que j'avais commenté CONSOLEFONT=lat9w-16 ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## boozo

Et moi tout autant une tanche d'avoir râté un truc pareil   :Embarassed:   :Mad: 

'reusement que Xavier était là parceque j'aurais même plus jeté un coup d'oeil dessus

Edit: vite le (résolu) final qu'on oublie rapidement cette honte disgracieuse au fin fond du forum   :Laughing: 

----------

